# Rimsky-Korsakov Listening Suggestions



## TheBassoonist (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello to all my musical friends,

Just thought I would ask you if you had any favorite Rimsky-Korsakov pieces? I haven't really heard many of his compositions, aside from the Scheherazade, (which has an amazing bassoon solo). I've been really interested in this particular composer lately, as I do enjoy the music of most Russian composers. Any suggestions would be most appreciated 

Thank you,

TheBassoonist


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

There is a box set of CDs on the BIS label of Bakels and the Malaysian Philharmonic doing R-K orchestral pieces. It is very cheap used through third party sellers at Amazon because not many people know about the recordings. But they're fantastic performances in spectacular sound. The Sadko is definitive. Check it out.

http://www.amazon.com/Rimsky-Korsakov-Orchestral-Works-including-Sheherazade/dp/B007MBA9LK/


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

One of the earliest exposures I had to music was a double LP featuring the orchestral suite from the opera Le Coq d'Or. It doesn't seem to be played or recognized as much these days, but it is full of exotic melodies and eerie orchestral timbres, filling my pre-adolescent imagination with visions of high adventure.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

I actually enjoyed the symphonies (3) last time I heard them. Fine boxed set with Jarvi and Gothenburg.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

I love this recording of Capriccio Espagnol (Dorati, LSO on Mercury):


----------



## Picea (Jan 23, 2013)

If you enjoy Scheherazade, you would probably like Symphony #2 'Antar'. Also the suites from the operas are terrific. Examples are The Snow Maiden, Mlada, and Christmas Eve. Probably my favorite shorter work by Rimsky is the Russian Easter Festival Overture. It is an exciting, boisterous piece. The collections mentioned above (Bakels and the Malaysian PO on BIS and Jarvi and the Gothenburg SO on Deutsche Grammophon) are excellent, and I also like the Jarvi set of the opera suites and overtures on Chandos with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Have fun!


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

TheBassoonist said:


> if you had any favorite Rimsky-Korsakov pieces?


The Legend of Kitezh and Fevronia (nevermind this one's production) -





Sadko -





The Tsar's Bride -


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

echmain said:


> I love this recording of Capriccio Espagnol (Dorati, LSO on Mercury):


Played the real orchestral work in my youth orchestra last concert! I was the oboe soloist. Such a fun piece =)


----------



## TheBassoonist (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for all your suggestions everyone! I really like all of them


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I find Rimsdky's music somewhat gaudy but St.Lukes was prevailing upon me to try harder. I found the Sinfonietta Op.31 which did impress me.


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

The two of Rimsky's works that I first heard, and are still my favorites, are the Russian Easter Overture and the suite from Le Coq d'Or.


----------

